# 38 " -  ""

## LAEN



----------


## Sky

ͺ,   ))          )

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,       " ",        :)

----------


## Olio

*LAEN*,     ,   46-  ?)))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*, .
³   ,   46-  .     38. 
    46      -   ...

----------


## Olio

> 46     -   ...

       .    ,    ,     7,   )))

----------


## LAEN

???

----------


## Olio

, )))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,  -19 :)

----------


## Olio

,    '   ))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,    8,20  .          .

----------


## Olio

> 8,20  .

  ,         )))))

----------

